# Actinic Blue Lighting



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

I had a discussion with an experienced piranha keeper at my local LFS and he recommended changing my back fixture light with a actinic blue light and leaving the normal florescent bulb in the front. He said it tricked his light sensitive P's to swim around in the back of the tank. He swore up and down it should work with my Rhom...

has anybody tried this? I know it may increase algae in my tank.


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello..Why dont you just find a way to dim the lights so you will eliminate them being light sensitive. i think it would be cheaper then buying a actnic light plus like you said algae..The actinic is mostly used on SW tanks with coral and mostly to make colors pop and light sensitive species..but for your rhom i would not go that route i would just dim the tank down..this is just my 2 cents im no expert peace


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

"An experienced piranha keeper" at a lfs?
That's a new one to me!









Yeah, I've noticed "light shy fish" being less shy with actinic bulbs...
Besides, they look insanely cool IMO.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Dude.. actinic is they way to go. My 125g has no issues what so ever, the lights look sick as hell and the fish don't notice them the same as bright lights. Your Rhom will like the lighting an your tank will look nice with it too. Go for it man.. Plus the bulbs are not very expensive.. if you don't like it try something else. I'm almost certain you will like them


----------



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

picking up the bulb tomorrow. I'll report how it looks later tomorrow.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds awesome man... I hope you like it!


----------



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

Added the new bulb today...

Looks cool. It def made the tank look a tad darker. We'll see what the P thinks. The light looks more purple than blue.

I'm also waiting for the water lettuce in the tank to keep producing more off shoots to dim the tank the tad.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Plants with that bulb don't mix man.. ha ha it's a marine bulb none plant grower for sure ha ha.. It will take a day or two to cool out into the blue look


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

If you want blue light… go LED. Awesome color and you get the "shimmer" effect. Can't go wrong.


----------

